# New Zealand



## Purple Carlton (Jul 31, 2017)

New Zealand is too small to have a sub-forum for the different NZ cities, so lets start a national NZ sub-forum. Not too sure how this works, but think I / we need at least 3 active members to join this thread to create a NZ sub-section. So pass the word among other Uberers to get them to subscribe to this thread, then we can start talking about issues that concern us all in NZ.


----------

